# Some info before Dr. appt



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi there everyone. Just wanted to put this out there before my GYN appt on Wednesday, to better inform myself.

At the beginning of December 07 I had a CT scan, it found " a dilated left gondal vein with small pelvic varices.Possible pelvic congestion."

The scan also found a mass in my small bowel, which I had a biopsy for, my PCP then "misread" the path. report and told me it was cancer, then on Jan 14th I had surgery to remove it and it turned out to be a desmoid tumour, which is benign, but can reoccur/ be hereditary.

I have just had a colonoscopy last week.
I have never had irregular periods, up until these past couple of months.
I had a miscarriage in July 2007

So, anyone have any ideas as to what is going on, or questions that I should address on Wednesday.

The biggie for me is that my periods are irregular, which is pretty abnormal for me.

Thanks for any help.


----------

